# tug hofland



## iwben (Aug 14, 2007)

anyone know the whereabouts of the hofland? she used to be owned by harry spencer of cowes who used her as part of his thetis wharf operation for towage work and to tow a barge carrying masts across the solent after having rigging work done. last i knew of the hofland she was owned by williams shipping but was listed as up for sale.

ben


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

Don't know her whereabouts today but she was up at Maldon, Essex during April 2007.

Theres a photo on shipspotting.com http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=397837

Regards

Bob


----------



## iwben (Aug 14, 2007)

thanks bob, was nice to see a picture of her, brought back memories of fishing on her with my late father and some of his friends.

ben


----------

